# Help on 4 cell



## Indiana (Mar 1, 2002)

We have been running 6 cell stock at our track for at least 10 years.We just recently went to 4 cell mod.How do you guys maintain the 4 cells?I've been dead shorting the 6 cell with very good results.But I forgot about the run time you loose when shorting,so I quit it on the four cell.So any help would greatly be appreciated,charging,discharging,traying,storing etc.I've tried several times to get on SMC's website to ask but for some reason nothing would come up on the home page.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

www.tqcells.com has a lot of info on there site


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Try this http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=113475


----------



## Z-Main Loser (Nov 17, 2004)

If you are looking for somewhere else to run 6 cell stock this fall hook up with me. The track I race at in Elkhart, In runs this class and it is the biggest class we have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2005)

I assume this is 4cell mod oval. Charge at 5-6amps with a .03 (30mv) detect setting. Discharge as close to 35amps as possible down to 3.60 volts (.90 volts per cell) and store. With GP3300 tray them before charging for the next use, leaving in for 5-10minutes or if there are concerns about runtime remove them (loosen the contact) as soon as bulb goes out.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I run 4 cell 19t and First the batts i use are from terry brown (whiplash) Great guy and Great batts. I charge them at 6 and discharge them at 35 down to 3.60 tray them let the lights go out. Take a pice of solder and solder it accros the + and- and if there is two much power the solder will melt it is a fuse it will be the best way because it will keep you from getting your packs hot and burning them up let the batts sit at least two hours before you use the agian .If you have the money to spend charge at like 10-12 you will be fast but in like two months or so those batts will not be!

Brandon Snyder


----------



## Indiana (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks guys,yes it is mod oval.But I am having a little trouble with run time.Should I tray at all?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Always tray them. Have you thought about haveing them matched and zapped?

Brandon


----------



## katf1sh (Jan 17, 2002)

lol, mod oval with gp3300 is a numbers game to some extent. fresh packs help alot! your batteries will lose 25-40 seconds run time after 10 runs or so..you will lose this if you dead short or not. in mod nothing beats fresh packs. 6 cell oval is dead, i fought the 4 cell thing for a long time. now that i have 4 cell figured out it can't be beat! car is lighter(less tire wear) batteries are cheaper(only 4 cells) and 4 cell 19 turn is awesome! i would leave mod up to the factory boys with big time sponsors. you can run shorted or older packs..you just need to gear accordingly... 

and why post a oval question in a general area? we have a whole oval section to our selves..come over and check it out.....


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

Like katf1sh said leave the mod to factory guys because if you go to a race or national event you are going to get your A** handed to you them boys are good. I would go with 19t that is what i run. 

Brandon Snyder
ripmotorsports


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2005)

For local racing you can sometimes get by with older or not so good packs. But a few racers will still replace their packs often anytime a noticeable drop occurs with the packs. With 4cell mod and sometimes 19turn (mod) you find that main pack doesn't provide sufficient voltage and you will need to install a receiver pack. To me mod is just as much fun as the other classes but takes more in terms of driving, reactions, chassis setup and sometimes equipment to do well even on a local level. 4cell allows the cars to be more forgiving than 6cell racing did - cars were on the edge of being controllable and out of control on some tracks.

Since you may see a noticeable drop in runtime between the first and second use you may have to either adjust the motor timing - by retarding it 2-5 degrees or drop a tooth on the pinion. I don't tray the modified packs as long as I do those for stock or 19turn, they may only stay in tray until bulb goes out or about 5minutes all to maintain some of the runtime. For big race events it generally all new packs, plus a couple of fresh new motors and equipment is gone over meticuliously.

It doesn't pay to rezap or rematch them for modified oval racing, usually there is too much or a decline that cells don't work well except in stock or 19 turn racing. Normally if you use Zapper like the Integy it it only lasts for 4-6 runs or run the risks of ruining cell completely if amp rate is wrong. If you are seriuos in running mod, buy 2-3 good packs from the start then replace them 1-2 with new ones every month or two then sell the older packs to stock or 19turn racers.


----------

